# Buy a Sim card for mobile



## akkers (Sep 22, 2011)

I am here in Dubai and tried to buy a sim card for my mobile. The shops in Al-Fahidi st were quoting Dh60-70 which seemed ok to me. However, they wanted to take my phone round the back and insert the sim. I told them I just wanted the sim and can insert the sim myself but they would'nt sell me the sim card.

What is going on? Am I missing something?


----------



## hisham.hafiz (Aug 30, 2009)

First time I hear about that, but may be they want to record ur phone details on the network before, 
Did u tried man big shops or it is small booth


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't know, sounds weird...

I got both pre- and post-paid SIM cards from Etisalat and DU stores, and they just handed me the SIM cards in the enveloppe after I paid for them.

No one ever asked for my phone.


----------



## masalih (Sep 16, 2011)

you may seek help from dubai police if you suspect something.


----------



## Tony0202 (Sep 23, 2011)

akkers said:


> I am here in Dubai and tried to buy a sim card for my mobile. The shops in Al-Fahidi st were quoting Dh60-70 which seemed ok to me. However, they wanted to take my phone round the back and insert the sim. I told them I just wanted the sim and can insert the sim myself but they would'nt sell me the sim card.
> 
> What is going on? Am I missing something?


Akkers,
I have a feeling that they palmed you a used SIM which is already in someone else's name. Please visit Etisalat or Du office to check if the SIM indeed is registered in your name. Using a SIM without knowing its history could have all sorts of risks.

Cheers!


----------

